
Why some stores have pulled their self-checkout machines - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/canadian-tire-self-checkout-cashiers-automation-1.5011981
======
ohiovr
I don’t know about Canada but shrink is a real problem with self checkout
machines.

